# Sleep and Dreams > Beyond Dreaming >  >  Stimulating the pineal gland

## Kuhnada29

Anyone know the chill that runs down the spine, when you watch or good movie or hear a good song, or sometimes it happens in social situations.

This chill is an EM-light wave that travels down the spine. The chill comes from the pineal gland. If you didn't know, the pineal gland is responsible for dreams and supposedly other supernatural phenomenon.

One guy claims he even repaired nerve damage by inducing this chill for a few months.

Scroll down to Addendum:

http://www.bibliotecapleyades.net/ci...a_thirdeye.htm

I've been searching for a scientific explanation for this chill, and I can't find anything. Scientists don't know what it is. The only explanation i get for is simply...love. Love is that Em-light wave...I know it sounds corny, but hey..it makes sense.  It explains a whole lot.

Some people can induce these chills naturally. I thought everyone could do this, but I guess not. 

I've done this a few times, inducing that chill willingly and holding/focusing on it for a while when laying down, and i actually get this vibration in my head, like in the middle, where the pineal gland is. Like it's resonating or something.

By doing this and combining it with visualization, it's possible to be pulled into a lucid dream far quicker than any other technique. Takes a considerate amount of concentration though. I'll try it again tonight and try combing it with visualization, I've never done it with visualization so something might happen.

http://www.bridgeofstars.co.uk/pineal-gland.htm

----------


## LucidFlanders

What about the one when you enter a room and all of a sudden your frequency changes in your ears, your brain feels like it's got stars above it,  your eyes feel as if they just finished having an orgasm that wore them out, and you feel light headed? sometimes i enter a room and get this, sometimes i get chills.

----------


## lucidwannabe50

Hey I could induce a chill ever since I was, like 10! Would this have to be combined with a WILD?

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Hey I could induce a chill ever since I was, like 10! Would this have to be combined with a WILD?



Yea I've been able to induce this chill ever since I was small also, I really thought everyone could do it.

I don't think you have to do any sort of technique to be pulled into a lucid dream if you can induce this chill. You simply induce the chill, hold it/focus it(during exhale AND inhale ), and visualize. By visualize i mean use all as many sense as you can. If you want to shoot a gun, you actually feel the the gun, look at the shining metal on it, hear the loud shot, feel the kickback. Imagine it as real as you can, and your brain will make it fully real for you.

Mystics have been saying this for so long. Visualize and think about it and it will manifest into  dreams AND waking life. Anything you can imagine is possible, the more intent you put into it.

----------


## Hollings

WOAH
i thought everyone could indice those
i feel somewhat special

----------


## Kuhnada29

> WOAH
> i thought everyone could indice those
> i feel somewhat special




I think EVERYONE can do it, but it would take them practice to turn their awareness inside of their own head..there's meditating techniques to achieve this though.

Also Fluoride calcifies the pineal gland.

http://www.fluoridealert.org/health/pineal/

Also, it's been said that our water has been fluoridate, for obvious reasons. This is probably why it takes an effort to remember dreams nowadays.

----------


## lucidj

ok well i can induce chills 
but all i do is visualize i am eating a popcical and touch it to my teeth.
is that the same thing?

----------


## Kuhnada29

> ok well i can induce chills 
> but all i do is visualize i am eating a popcical and touch it to my teeth.
> is that the same thing?



induce the chill while your laying down with eyes closed, when you inhale make sure you don't let go, keep the awareness on that center point in the head. This may take a couple times to get it right, because your probally used to inducing it during exhale or while holding your breath for a moment. 

The longer you do this, you will notice a sort of oscillation in your head, like something is vibrating..it will be like a pressure, a tingling. 

Keep focus, if you decide to count, on each new double number, induce the chill harder, breathe slow and easy. By inducing the chill harder while relaxed, I'm guessing it will oscillate/resonate even more. When you feel the vibration, if you want to eat a popsicle, imagine it, visualize it, see the Popsicle, imagine what color it is, imagine how it tastes, the stick in your hand..uh..:p...yea lol.

This is how you reach altered states of consciousness, by raising your vibration. It probably happens each night as you go to sleep but you just aren't aware of it.

It's important that you don't think too much while doing this, keep your mind quiet. But this should be easy because your already focused on holding it.

----------


## beautifulwoodenlegs

Sry but "inducing the chill" sounds a bit vague to me, whats the routine you go through to do this.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Sry but "inducing the chill" sounds a bit vague to me, whats the routine you go through to do this.



it's not a routine, it's like flexing a muscle in your head, that will send waves of what feels like electricity, or a surge through your body. 

It seems like it's a prerequisite to OBE's/Astral Projection/Lucid Dreams. 

Some people can't do this, and just have to meditate and focus on the "third eye" or pineal gland to have their awareness turned onto it.

----------


## Alski

Im kinda on the same page as beautifulwoodenlegs. I dont know if I can induce it. I definitely feel it often. Im very sensitive to touch, like fingernails on chalk, but im not sure thats the same thing, or is it? When I listen to a certain passionate or emotional song, unbelievable chills go down my spine sometimes even making my eyes water. When I imagine a certain thing a chill goes down my spine. I have to be in a certain mood. If im thinking really deep, I can imagine myself playing guitar in front of millions, or being with the girl i like, and i can get the chill. Is that what you mean by inducing it?

Right now i just got chills at this thread, and because im excited to try to ld tonight  :tongue2: .

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Im kinda on the same page as beautifulwoodenlegs. I dont know if I can induce it. I definitely feel it often. Im very sensitive to touch, like fingernails on chalk, but im not sure thats the same thing, or is it? When I listen to a certain passionate or emotional song, unbelievable chills go down my spine sometimes even making my eyes water. When I imagine a certain thing a chill goes down my spine. I have to be in a certain mood. If im thinking really deep, I can imagine myself playing guitar in front of millions, or being with the girl i like, and i can get the chill. Is that what you mean by inducing it?
> 
> Right now i just got chills at this thread, and because im excited to try to ld tonight .



Well based on what you said, it'd make more sense then that the electric wave is actually emotions, strong emotions rather than just love. Which is probably why they call it the emotional body. Maybe this "surge" is the emotional body trying to escape the pineal gland.

----------


## Alski

I suppose its just any really strong emotion. If I think of something I love to do I get the chill. So in a way i can induce it, just not with a muscle kind of thing, but with imagery. I dont get chills when I think of an angry thought though. Its a loving, passionate emotional thing.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> I suppose its just any really strong emotion. If I think of something I love to do I get the chill. So in a way i can induce it, just not with a muscle kind of thing, but with imagery. I dont get chills when I think of an angry thought though. Its a loving, passionate emotional thing.



The way to stimulate the pineal gland is through visualization and relaxation, which I posted on how earlier in the thread. It's just that us people who can induce it willingly have sort of an advantage I'm guessing. If you can't induce this surge willingly, you'll just have to meditate or lie down and visualize and relax. 

There are studies that say the pineal gland exibits piezoelectricity ( generating electricity ). Which starts to open up some interesting questions. It's only a matter of time.

http://www.starweave.com/pinealsummary/

http://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&q=c...ic&hl=en&gl=us

I also found this ..interesting





> The Pineal Gland is found to have piezoelectric calcite crystals which act like transmitters or recievers to channel light or information coming through in waves from the centre of the galaxy or any other resonating transdimensional entities. What may seem as an unusual tickling sensation at the frontal lobe is simply the activation of the Ajna Chakra or the Pineal Gland. We are evolving into multi-sensory entities, beginning to see beyond the limiting 5 senses and awakening our 6th sense, the all seeing mind's eye

----------


## Rippy

Hah, this has a name? _Awesome_.

I honestly wasn't sure if I was crazy for 'inducing the chill', or if everyone could do it, or what. It's a difficult sensation to explain. 

It is exactly like "flexing a muscle in your head". That's a pretty fantastic way to explain it. 

Extra-tired Rippy has no further contribution to this thread. >> -collapse-

----------


## velinxs

> There are studies that say the pineal gland exibits piezoelectricity ( generating electricity ). Which starts to open up some interesting questions. It's only a matter of time.



I find crossing my eyes excites the pineal gland aka third eye chakra.  if you slowly cross your eyes, just enough to feel tension on your pineal w/o giving you a headache (which will pass when your mind relaxes) then you can focus on it better whilst visualizing it.  if you sit or lay and meditate and focus only on your pineal you will eventually be pulled upwards until your whole body is tense and damn near feels ready to lift off the ground.  it usually takes a good 20 - 45 atleast to become "full" of energy.  

this induces a different state of mind than lucid dreaming, its a focused awareness, where your brainwaves are relaxed yet focused at the same time (signified by strong delta and gamma function) whereas lucid dreaming is more of a theta function.  thought id share this from my experience (a couple years LDing, meditation and brainwave entrainment everyday) cause it literally feels like that quote that you are generating electricity or something.  you can even make like balls of energy in your mind,  like try "breathing into your hands" sometime.  the name says it all.  your hands eventually get warmer n this is the basics for how a lot of divine healing works.

  A lot of what you guys are talking about is synonymous with buddhist and eastern religion stuff, i recommend reading some of it.  I know a lot of it sounds weird but once you apply it to your own energies and whatnot most of it actually makes a lot of sense just in a more mystic language, easily translated into neuroscience n whatnot.  what is really funny is how all this stuff is new science but in reality almost all spiritual practices, especially occult ones have known this kind of stuff for thousands of years.

  it's funny how unless modern science can understand exactly how something works physically it becomes pseudoscience and dismissed.

----------


## Scatterbrain

> The way to stimulate the pineal gland is through visualization and relaxation, which I posted on how earlier in the thread. It's just that us people who can induce it willingly have sort of an advantage I'm guessing. If you can't induce this surge willingly, you'll just have to meditate or lie down and visualize and relax. 
> 
> There are studies that say the pineal gland exibits piezoelectricity ( generating electricity ). Which starts to open up some interesting questions. It's only a matter of time.
> 
> http://www.starweave.com/pinealsummary/
> 
> http://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&q=c...ic&hl=en&gl=us
> 
> I also found this ..interesting




This might just win the BD lol-cake.

----------


## JamesLD

HOLY SHIT!!! i have this all the time and didnt realize what it was! it would always happen when something felt right, and it feels good!
even better when ever i am meditating and balancing my chakras, when i get to the third eye chakra which is the pineal gland i get about 3 or 4 of those chills constantly, i figured it had something to do with the pineal gland. GREAT POST!

----------


## Kuhnada29

What I think this head vibration is.

This is interesting. I was just lying in bed just now, relaxing and ready to fall asleep. I DID fall asleep half-way, felt myself dozing off , losing consciousness. 

A t.v. was turned on in the other room, and it woke my conscious back up, but I didn't move my body, i still lay motionless, my head was vibrating like when I induce the chill. This time did NOT induce the chill, I just kinda lay there motionless, but still aware. 

I felt the head vibration when that t.v. turned on because my consciousness was awoken but my body was still falling asleep, the vibration kind of moved from my head, into my arms. I think I was going into sleep paralysis.

The interesting that is that this head vibration kicks in every time we lose consciousness to sleep..or enter sleep paralysis. 

So being able to induce that chill just allows you to enter sleep paralysis that much faster.

If you can get the pineal gland vibrating, and a good steady visualization..you should be able to WILD within like 10 to 20 minutes.

Astral Projection, Wake Induced Lucid Dream, OBE, I'm starting to think these are all the same thing. 

Mod, can you move to this attaining lucidity, WILD section?

----------


## DarkLucideity

> Maybe this "surge" is the emotional body trying to escape the pineal gland.



When you said that it reminded me about how people used to think sneezing was the soul trying to escape.

Also, I'm pretty sure almost everyone here can induce the chill at will, looking at the replies. I guess you're not all that special.

----------


## benTENDO

I've only been able to induce these "chills" for a while now..

I can activate this easier while listening to a really good part of a song that I feel I can connect with emotionally and sometimes when seeing a movie trailer that looks uber sweet it sets it off..so one day all I did was try to replicate the effect and it worked. I was able to sit in the cinemas and make the chills go up and down my spin for a while. I thought it was fun.

I didn't really know what to do with it, but if it helps with lucid dreaming then I think I'll have a go at it tonight. 
Thanks!

----------


## Jeff777

Spine Chill Induced Lucid Dream?

Only in Beyond Dreaming.  LOL.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Spine Chill Induced Lucid Dream?
> 
> Only in Beyond Dreaming.  LOL.



if it helps you WILD why not?

---------------------

Look, for the people who can induce this chill...this has to be the EASIEST method to WILDING, seriously.

I just got done lying down again..what you do is HOLD it! You flex that muscle, and keep it flexed ..and just fall asleep normally..you don't need to to clear your thoughts or anything...keeping the pineal gland flexed or open or whatever will keep you conscious/aware as you fall asleep! 

I felt sleep paralysis kick in, the wave of heaviness over my whole body..sleep paralysis is awesome..it feels good...

Shortly after this i seen hypnagogic imagery for the first time! it was very subtle though, but i seen dark images , different images and patterns..but no bright colors or anything, they almost looked like shadows or something, and were moving very fast.

I messed up because i was concentrating on the images too much, and my eyes started moving, like twitching or something.

I think the key is to just don't pay attention to the images and just fall asleep..but they were just so interesting. I think maybe this caused me to wake up, plus there was a t.v. on in the other room again :p

I was very relaxed..this is key also, you have to relax your muscles, just let go, no tension......it makes sleep paralysis come on quicker.

All this happened within a period of maybe 20 minutes. Visualization probably would have made this process way quicker..but visualization is hard for me.

----------


## ChaybaChayba

Cool thread, I also use this method, and I also think it's the easiest way to WILD. I'm convinced this is the natural way the body goes to sleep. Just like you use your stomache to digest food, you use your pineal gland to go into dreams.

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Cool thread, I also use this method, and I also think it's the easiest way to WILD. I'm convinced this is the natural way the body goes to sleep. Just like you use your stomache to digest food, you use your pineal gland to go into dreams.



yea. man I am so close to lucidity I can TASTE IT!! I'm already plotting out what I am going to do, I'm about to make a list.

----------


## Starmonger

You should find this an interesting read, it's about Music and the Brain, and how music can cause these spine chills. here's a quote:





> Sure enough, chills tingled down the students spines as they heard their favorite music selections. Their other vital signs spiked upwards during 77 per cent of the scans. But the real discovery came as the computer-linked scanner/cameras took split-second snapshots through the multiple folds and mounds of grey matter: Blood flowed to areas where neurons fired in galaxies of electro-chemical energy bursts, but away from areas where brain neurons were relatively dorman



http://www.dovesong.com/positive_mus...he%20Brain.asp

enjoy!

----------


## killguta

> You should find this an interesting read, it's about Music and the Brain, and how music can cause these spine chills. here's a quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dovesong.com/positive_mus...he%20Brain.asp
> 
> enjoy!



Tell me the part where it makes you feel like you are "flying" out of your body. My experience wasn't an WILD, because I was fully awake when the "tingly" sensations rushed in. Also, I can induce that feeling not only with music, but with different thins too, like a cool scene or sometimes even meditating. Also, believe me or not, I've had an future predicting dream which happened 100% like my dream. There is more to this pinael gland, I can feel it.

----------


## JamesLD

the pineal gland is the secret to life. its your third eye. the key to the spiritual realm.

----------


## MikeJohnson123

I get the "chill" when my wife rubs the back of my neck from top to bottom with her fingernails.  It works everytime.  I always figured that since there are tons of nerve endings (I imagine) in one's neck that are connected throughout the body, that by scratching the back of the neck you are essentially stimulating nerves throughout your body thus the intense "chill down your spine" effect.

----------


## Ramos

Why does the article say that the Pineal Gland could be a vestige from our "Repitlian Past". We evolved from other maamals not from Repitles.

----------


## Ramos

Double post i know. Specifically what supplement did the guy take? He was a bit vague about that.

----------


## Starmonger

lol yeah, hehe.. but we evolved from dino's even further back, and thats why  :wink2:

----------


## Kuhnada29

> Why does the article say that the Pineal Gland could be a vestige from our "Repitlian Past". We evolved from other maamals not from Repitles.



i don't know about any reptillians. But i thought it was interesting about the electromagnetic field and the pineal gland.

----------


## Xaqaria

> I've been searching for a scientific explanation for this chill, and I can't find anything. Scientists don't know what it is. The only explanation i get for is simply...love. Love is that Em-light wave...I know it sounds corny, but hey..it makes sense.* It explains a whole lot.*



Like what?

----------


## Ramos

> lol yeah, hehe.. but we evolved from dino's even further back, and thats why



No....No we didn't.

----------


## Psylocibin

> the pineal gland is the secret to life. its your third eye. the key to the spiritual realm.



While the third eye is closely associated with the pineal gland, it'd be far too simple to say that it IS the pineal gland.

For one, the third eye is immaterial, the pineal gland isn't. There's far more to the third eye than a physical organ. Meditation on the third eye can however have direct effects on the pineal gland and its performance.

This tingling can be "trained" in the way rats in Skinner boxes are trained. The difference is, you don't die of exhaustion.  :wink2: 

I do this all the time. I walk around the city and just keep some focus on the third eye and the throat chakra. I kind of let the chills come to me. Basically I can be sitting in a bus while "pleasuring myself", hahaha.

Once you discover how to do this for yourself, the most menial things like waiting for a train or washing the dishes can become very pleasurable moments.

----------


## MrDamon

Interesting stuff.. Like some of you, music and certain scenery trigger the chill.. Also when i let my thoughts drift i often get a chill out of nowhere..

Some work to be done here me thinks..

----------


## Kuhnada29

Guys holy shit, look here. Control+F "We went to one of the more" and start reading from there. Really f*cking mind blowing.

http://www.geocities.com/brother_ali/psychic-head

I had a feeling that that was true. This shit is really blowing my mind, because that story really explains different vibrations of reality, and we keep going up and up until finally we are one again.



To put it simply, love vibrates at a higher frequency. Fear is a rather slower, and long vibration. Even fear of death will keep you low vibration, cause there really is no such thing.

----------


## MrDamon

lol i was wondering where that story was going for a minute  :smiley: 

Thought you had given us the wrong link  :wink2: 

Interesting stuff indeed, one could only hope to experience such a feeling..

----------


## Starmonger

i'm a bit skeptical of the whole 'vibrational frequencies' thing myself. But it sounds interesting. My friend was into 'the secret', but i just find all that stuff to new agey... I do like buddhism though and meditation. But theres just so much crap out there about reptillian beings, conspiracies, controlling the universe with your thoughts etc..... dont get me wrong, i'm not saying that it's not true, but i remain cautious of things like 'vibrational frequencies'  :tongue2:

----------


## hellohihello

So how does one stimulate this gland?

Oh the eye crossing thing. Holy cow that's weird.



You know, this feels like when SP is setting in, am I doing it right? I can only manage this about 10 seconds tops.

----------


## velinxs

it does feel a lot like SP setting in. but you don't have to put your body to sleep.

i like to visualize myself taking my third eye and reaching with it as high and as far above my head as i can and forcefully pull into my third eye/body  i find this helps a lot and it really seems to raise the pitch of the tone in your ear.

think about your third eye as light entering your body, not producing it. whether or not light is actually entering your body is not important if it works for you  :smiley:

----------


## Exhalent

> You should find this an interesting read, it's about Music and the Brain, and how music can cause these spine chills. here's a quote:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dovesong.com/positive_mus...he%20Brain.asp
> 
> enjoy!



Music is indeed the most often I experience spine chills. I need to see if I can somehow induce them. Interesting, to say the least.

----------


## Quaddro

After 10 minutes of trying I was also able to induce them for a short amount of time. I visualised that sound that gives you these chills. Hmm.... I'll try WILD later using those chills and see if it works.

----------


## trev

I'm not sure I know what chills you're talking about -- but I think I experience them when I'm physically tired, usually after not enough sleep, and I do relieving things such as peeing or lying down after a long day. These chills run through my entire body, starting at the top of my trapezius muscle and usually ending at my hips. Oddly enough, I also get these chills if I physically injure or induce pain on the skin on my arms when physically exhausted. I suspect that this is not normal heh
it's also useful when trying to fall asleep or achieve a WILD -- as they run down my body, I feel as if the chills are releasing tension as they go and pulling my physical body further away from my mind

----------


## dmonk09

I get the chills when I'm cold.  :smiley:  on a more serious note I have them uncontrollably sometimes but they never really do much for me, good to know I'm not the only one who chills. When they happen though I can control them somewhat, it travels throughout my body and I can sometimes make it happen very slowly other than that I havnt been able to do much. Maybe i'll try educing them on my own when trying to LD

----------


## seriouscentaur

This is a great thread. Whenever I let my self fall into a super-relaxed state - usually attempting to wild - I feel my consciousness retreating back into the center of my head and get chills, but what's happening I take it is my pineal gland is acting up. Good to know I'm on the right track.  :smiley: 

And with regard to body-generated ME pulses, it could be possible. Back when everyone had spring-wound watches, some people's body magnetism would cause clocks to stop. Very interesting stuff there.

----------


## Exogenesis

Hi all, just felt compelled to post here as I too can induce this chill effect, its my party trick actually as it makes all the hair on my body stand on end and my ear muscles pull back too, I can do this at will as long as I have not drank any alcohol, but doing so for more than say 10 seconds can make my eyes ache, just wondered what you guys thought of that?
I have never thought of it as a talent or anything and I am very curious having read the comments regarding this, does anybody else get their hair standing up too?
I also see strange moire patterns or colour flashes from different sounds (while eyes are closed) if I am trying to sleep and say for example hear a bang, also at times I have seen swirling colours in darkness above me at night (eyes open in dark room ) and also with eyes shut, quite easy for me to get these to manifest but I don't know or understand what they are, they can frighten me sometimes, no idea why though, any thoughts? I would be happy to clarify any of these things should anybody have questions or indeed answers to all of the above, If I think of any more I'll post that too, thanks in advance for any responses I may get.
Many thanks.

----------


## kenietz

Hi all,
im trying this technique for a while as well. But i dunno if i got some effects. I just have a simple question.
Can one induce LD with that technique when one goes to bed? I mean without WBTB somewhere during the night but in the beginning of the sleeping process.

I ask cos im trying to exactly that. Whenever i go to bed i close my eyes and try to activate the pineal and try to get into LD from that point.

Thanx

----------


## mowglycdb

I just had a crazy idea now and it felt cool .  I thought in locating my conciouness, the spark of my life , my center of control in  the pineal gland , better said developing conciousness from my pineal gland aka I am my pineal gland.  When I did that I got an interesting feeling of deepness.

----------


## Katsuno

I tried the technique last night and it was AMAZING. I was in my bed and focused on the chill, then after about 5 minutes my legs started vibrating. I continued and suddenly my whole body was vibrating. Then I focused on the pineal gland and auditory hallucinations began. But then I freaked out because a voice shouted at me "YOU WILL DIE". Definetly gonna try this tomorrow with earplugs then  ::D:

----------


## lucydity

> Spine Chill Induced Lucid Dream?
> 
> Only in Beyond Dreaming.  LOL.



I may have to try a SCILD tonight

----------


## siuol

theres a song i listen to, which gives me multiple chills at a certain part every single time without fail, and i can induce chills naturally but not nearly as strong. also, im not sure what it is but if someone i dont know asks me something about myself, like what my favorite color is, it feels like a static shock to the top of my head and electricity buzzing in my brain. its one of my favorite feelings but its sad i cant induce that one at will, so its kind of rare.

----------


## kenietz

> theres a song i listen to, which gives me multiple chills at a certain part every single time without fail, and i can induce chills naturally but not nearly as strong. also, im not sure what it is but if someone i dont know asks me something about myself, like what my favorite color is, it feels like a static shock to the top of my head and electricity buzzing in my brain. its one of my favorite feelings but its sad i cant induce that one at will, so its kind of rare.



I know what you mean. The only thing you have to do in order to get that chill then is just to play that song in your head. For me it works. the chill also appears when i speak to people about the power or about something else which is very important and requires some power to be said aloud.

A question to all. Is that chill also making the hairs of the whole body to stand on? It starts from the head which is highly 'electrified' and goes all the way down.

----------


## flossin

I'm guessing nobody here has done MDMA? The chill you get is called EUPHORIA. On ecstasy, that chill is multiplied by *1000x*. It's so strong my eyes roll back and my entire body is tingling. I've always been able to do this chill (getting the goosebumps and shit all throughout your body) and hold it for a couple seconds, but after doing ecstasy I'm able to do it extremely strong and hold it for a good minute (almost as if I just took the drug). 

Whenever I listen to a really good song, you get something called musical euphoria (people who have done ecstasy know exactly what I'm talking about) and I'm able to have the ability to almost recreate the feelings of MDMA without having it in my body when listening to a sick song. Kind of crazy. Only thing is, I'm unable to lucid dream, and I don't see how inducing euphoria could induce a lucid dream.

EDIT: I created this account just to tell you guys what this feeling is. Lol I always thought everyone could do it. Greatest feeling ever. I never knew what it was until I did ecstasy, then I realized what it was. The main feeling in ecstasy is euphoria, and I felt that unknown chill throughout my whole body for 6 hours straight. Listening to music made it much stronger and I realized it was euphoria. Then it all made sense.

----------


## goonsdoom

Wierd indeed, usually i scan the forums, but i too can induce these, but something else will let me move the chill to my chest or toward my collar bone, i can also make the chills go up my body, or, down my body, also i feel as if im going to fall, as if i have no control over my body when i do these, to me it feels like im getting shocked from the inside? but a nice shock, like water is shocking me, i dont know how to explain it but i can control these "waves"

----------


## Raspberry

Everytime I see this thread in the What's New? bit I always think it says "Stimulating the penis" and then I get confused and read it again. And think "Damn, it got me again!"

So I thought I'd come and mention it XD  :tongue2:

----------


## bellatrix18

I've only induced this chill a couple of times and haven't put much thought into it but reading this thread I had chills running down my spine constanlty. It felt really strange!

I also get this whenever I read a certain part of my favorite book and if I watch phantom of the opera lol  ::roll::

----------


## jshumck

I am only able to induce this  chill when i think of God or a song that is emotionally moving to me. When I was younger I thought that inducing the  chill had a secret power to it that I could change the  outcome of certain situations. Of course I know  now that this does nothing to the outside world, but I guess it does hold a specific power and that is to activate the pineal gland which is responsible for subconscious experiences. this is very interesting.

----------

